# Personal Kit contents



## Purion (13 Oct 2005)

hiya folks,

I am starting BMQ tomorrow at JFA Hamilton. I just got a message that I need to get my personal kit ready. I searched the forums as to what  to take with me, but no luck so far. I figured shaving supply, soap, towel, clothes for two days and nights. What else do I have to take with me.

Also, one more thing, How bad is it if i dont have my uniform, I got myself sized yesterday and will get the stuff in a week. I got told that civilian clothes should not be a problem, but I am not able to decide what I should take with me. I figured a pair of shoes, couple of pairs of socks, maybe a pair of shorts and tshirt. What else, do I take formal wear, causal wear, or anything I want. Jeans good?


Purion


----------



## Stealthybob (13 Oct 2005)

Try bringing some running gear with ya. The rest should be issued to you, no doubt. There is other forums out there, in the search button prolly not under what you were searching but there is quite a few.


----------



## Wolfe (13 Oct 2005)

You could make a search because this subject was already talked, but what i got is new info from http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/joining_f.pdf  ANNEX C JOINING INSTRUCTION IAP & BOTP & BMQ CFLRS. 

Cheers Wolf  

CIVILIAN CLOTHING MEN

ARTICLES QUANTITY

Seasonal jacket 1
Casual dress pants 2
Casual dress shirt with collar (short-sleeved in summer permitted) 2
Casual dress shoes 1 pair
Casual sweaters 1-2
Underwear (cotton) 5
Bathing suit 1
Sports socks (cotton) 3-4 pairs

CIVILIAN CLOTHING WOMEN

ARTICLES QUANTITY

Seasonal jacket 1
Dresses, skirts (under knee) or casual dress pants 2
Casual blouses (minimum 1" collar â â€œ no "low-cut" or transparent blouses) 2
Pantyhose, bras, sports bras, nylons as needed
Casual sweaters 1-2
Casual dress shoes (no platform shoes permitted) 1 pair
Underwear (cotton) as needed
Bathing suit (1 piece) 1
Sports socks (cotton) 3-4 pairs

PERSONAL ITEMS MEN AND WOMEN

TOILETRY ARTICLES QUANTITY

Soap dish, plastic, same color than toothbrush case* 1
Toothbrush case, plastic, same color than soap dish* 1
Toothpaste* 1
Mouth wash, max container 750ml* 1
Dental floss* 1
Razor with blades, non disposable* 1
Shaving cream, can* 1
Deodorant* 1
Shampoo, max container 750ml* 1
Laundry detergent, max container 2 liters* 1
Shoe shine kit (brush, polish and KIWI cloth) * 1
Hangers, rigid plastic, all same model and color (preferably white) * 18
Civilian sports clothing (shorts, bathing suit, solid T-shirts) as needed
Watch, inexpensive 1
Shower sandals 1 pair
Lint brush* 1
Alarm clock 1
Facecloth, hand towel and bath towel, dark colour, all the same colour 1
Gym and jogging shoes (see note 1) 2

OPTIONAL ITEMS

Iron 1
Hair dryer 1
Photo in picture frame, 5''X7'' 1
Letter paper *


----------



## Purion (13 Oct 2005)

yeah reserves with 23 Fd Amb as a med tech


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Feb 2006)

TheRock198 said:
			
		

> Hi gang,
> 
> just before i leave, i need to bring casual sweaters???  What for??  I have to bring casual dress shirt with collar. Do I have to bring a tie??
> 
> ...



A shirt with collar does not mean collar and tie - think "golf shirt" or perhaps even 'rugby shirt'.


----------



## Guy. E (22 Feb 2006)




----------



## CallOfDuty (25 Feb 2006)

Hey there everyone.......Well, I'm off to the airport tomorrow morning at 4am to start reg force BMQ in St. Jean and I was planning on NOT being one of those posters that ask so many questions about what to bring, what not to bring, etc etc etc......but I am curious about one.  I see in my kit list, things like deodorant, shampoo, razors etc., but I wonder why they don't include soap and q-tips in the list as well?   Seems like common sense to bring that as well, but ?? who knows....maybe they supply a certain soap?
    Cheers guys and have a good one
Steve


----------



## George Wallace (25 Feb 2006)

Didn't your mother not tell you "not to put anything in your ears smaller than your elbow"?


----------



## Guy. E (27 Feb 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Didn't your mother not tell you "not to put anything in your ears smaller than your elbow"?



True, but of all the things used for personal hygiene, one of the things I dont like to live without are Q-Tips. Without them, my ears tend to get full of wax and believe it or not feels bad and distorts my hearing...


----------



## Sixshooter (27 Feb 2006)

this might sound newbish but how much of the kit dont i have to bring and how much of it can i buy? i dont really feel like carrying 2 duffel bags full of crap i probably wont use. like soap and stuff i understand but what can i buy when i get there?


----------



## Jake (7 Apr 2006)

What about a collared shirt with buttons all the way up the front?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Apr 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> True, but of all the things used for personal hygiene, one of the things I dont like to live without are Q-Tips. Without them, my ears tend to get full of wax and believe it or not feels bad and distorts my hearing...



Qtips are the worst thing for cleaning them though - it just pushes the wax into the little hairs inside your ears.


----------



## Jake (16 Jun 2006)

Are these types of shirts considered casual?


----------



## mcrnencc (22 Jun 2006)

I don't see any mention of a small first aid pack- ie: few bandaids peroxide etc- nor any mention of advil, tylenol etc- I assume we have to report to a medic station if we require anything like that?


----------

